# LWP "Pharma"



## Battletoad

Live Well Pharmaceuticals

Has anyone been keeping up with Live Well Pharmaceuticals? It has "sketchy" written all over it, obviously, but they've managed to grab the endorsememt of Flex Wheeler, Stan Efferding, and Larry Wheels. They're all over Instagram, and their VP "mundosworldtraining" seems to have no qualms with openly advertising the shit out of "enhancing athletes". His posts are always full of the same spelling and grammar errors, and it just seems bizarre as a whole.


Thoughts?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yeah this looks like one of the types of trt clinics that gets shut down at some point.


----------



## Battletoad

My thoughts as well. Live Well Pharmaceuticals VP is flaunting the shit out of his new money, so I don't imagine it will be long before the house of cards comes falling down.


----------



## ToolSteel

I've seen a lot of chatter about their big name guys getting the good stuff while others get bunk shit. Like people getting infections and stuff like that.


----------



## Battletoad

Yeah, I heard the same things about WFN (Wellness Fitness Nutrition). It's probably the same people behind the scenes. The face of the company just happens to be in Vegas now.


----------



## ECKSRATED

That douchebag was posting videos of himself getting picked up in a rolls Royce at the expo. Fukking dork. Besides sketchy it also screams douche


----------



## Gofalcons

I know Larry wheels pushes them pretty hard that's about it I don't buy into anyone selling gear on social media


----------



## automatondan

The lure of money makes people stupid.


----------



## Gofalcons

ToolSteel said:


> I've seen a lot of chatter about their big name guys getting the good stuff while others get bunk shit. Like people getting infections and stuff like that.


This right here alone would make you wanna pump the brakes on LWP Pharma


----------



## Battletoad

All I've been doing is watching from a distance. I would never buy gear from an Instagram "trt clinic", lol. I won't even buy from a website.


----------



## Spongy

Bumping this.  Gilberto Mundo busted while on probation.  Had tons of product from LWP and cash along with CHECKS and other information from "clients."  He is a rat and will rat again.  Watch every single pro immediately disavow.


----------



## Straight30weight

Spongy said:


> Bumping this.  Gilberto Mundo busted while on probation.  Had tons of product from LWP and cash along with CHECKS and other information from "clients."  He is a rat and will rat again.  Watch every single pro immediately disavow.


For the **** of it I went to their site. Jesus Christ look at what they charge!


----------

